
Politiscope, an app to track Congressional voting records and bills - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/21/politiscope-an-app-to-track-congressional-voting-records-and-bills-launches-on-android-devices/
======
sahin-boydas
[https://politiscope.io](https://politiscope.io)

